# First Annual Hunts for Heroes Fund Raising Banquet



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

We are dedicated to providing quality hunting and outdoor related activities to men and women that have been wounded on the field of battle in service to our country in the war against terrorism. 
Billy Hodges 
Founder/Director
*
First Annual Hunts for Heroes Fund Raising Banquet​*Please join us at our Hunts for Heroes fund raising banquet. There will be​music, incredible live auction items, silent auction and raffle. Come out and show your support for the troops!​
*Saturday, September 12th, 2009
American Legion Hall
2201 Veterans Dr.
Austin, Texas​*6:00pm Raffle and Cocktail Hour​7:00pm Dinner catered by Kreuz BBQ​Individual Tickets $40.00​*Red White and Blue Sponsor Tables
Red Tables​*​$600
Includes eight dinner tickets, upfront seating for live auction, Hunts For Heroes items for table.​
*White Table​*​$800​
Includes all Red table items plus mention as sponsor in banquet program.​*Blue Table​*​$1000​
Includes all Red and White table items plus company or individual name on program cover, listing on Hunts for Heroes banquet banner, special entry in​sponsor only raffle.​
Make checks Payable to Hunts For Heroes and send to​Keith Carnes at 19621 Lakehurst Lp., Spicewood, Texas 78669.

If anyone would like to donate auction items please contact 

[email protected]

Devon McDonald
www.veteranoutdoors.com


----------

